# A query on immigration and jobs



## Sameera (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi to All!

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post here, so please apologize if I'm repeating a frequently asked question by any chance.

I've received ITA and am in the process of preparing necessary documentation.

I have experience in both ICT Project Management and I have worked as an ICT Business Analyst as well, in the past. Since my current job role is ICT Project Manager, it is the same job role that I have mentioned in all relevant fields in my EOI/ Visa application.

My query is, in the event I couldn't manage to find a job as an ICT Project Manager if and after I move to NZ, is it possible to for me to take up *another job in the Absolute Skill Shortage list * - ICT Business Analyst, to be specific - and keep my resident visa without getting cancelled?

Why I asked this question is that the Immigration NZ website states that I need to take up a similar role as the role that I mentioned in my application within three months from moving to NZ.

Appreciate a prompt response from a kind soul 

Cheers,
Sam.


----------

